# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  What NOT to do in a Lucid Dream ?

## Invision

I remember reading a page on the internet about Lucid dreamng, it told what NOT to do during Lucidity. In other words, what to do so you can keep yourself from waking up by mistake. and by this, i dont mean what you should do when the dream is fading. 

For instance, recently i was dreaming, and became lucid ! (  ::D:  ) 
when this happened, i thought to myself, RIGHT, keep calm, keep calm ! (simply because the feeling of realization in the dream was CRAZY  ::D:  )

thats where i made the mistake that ended my lucid dream. i slowly closed my eyes, and when i opened them, i was awake, on my bed. Cursing up a storm  :Cheeky: 

So, sadly, i learned the hard way on this one. what are some things, me, and others should avoid doing in Lucid Dreams to keep from a pre-mature ending?  ::cheers:: 

MUCH appriciated !!

----------


## XeL

Whatever you do, don't blink!
Don't think about your physical body!
Don't cover your eyes, or do anything that limits your vision.
Don't have sex (although it works with practice).

----------


## Invision

thanks a bunch XeL ! and finally do you have any general tips on lucid dreaming? Ive been doing this for quite a while, i know ALOT on the subject, yet i feel i dont know enough  :Sad:

----------


## XeL

Yup! DJing + Consistency are the main keys! The rest is trial and error! Good luck!

----------


## Elucive

Don't expect bad things to happen, lol.

----------


## Invision

hahahah, true man  :tongue2:

----------


## Sam1r

> Whatever you do, don't blink!



I've never thought of that...now that I know, I'm afraid I'll try it...haha

----------


## SilverBells

> Whatever you do, don't blink!



 lol doctor who flashbacks  :tongue2:

----------


## Marlowe

There is absolutely nothing you cannot do in your own dream.
If you set laws and restrictions in your own dream universe, it will manifest as so. 
If you do something without a shred of doubt in your mind that something will inhibit your attempts, you can do anything you want.

----------


## ultimatedood

stabalization technique

explore ALL of your senses
smell
touch
sight
hearing
taste

----------


## jmanjohn

Don't do what your dream wants to if you want to maintain lucidity. If you just want a fun dream its fine, but i find you get back into the dream and lose lucidity when you go where your dream wants. Think of where YOU want to go and do what YOU want to do. Otherwise you'll be fighting a monster with a smg on the back of a lizard while chocolate rains down that burns your skin.

----------


## Kraftwerk

Since you've only had two, I'm gonna assume your inexperienced. These things are prefectly alright to do with practice, but when your just starting up there a bad ideas (I'm sure some have already been covered)
1.  Don't do anything that will get you overly excited or get adrenaline pumping or anything. You want to practice being as stable as possible in the first few LDs, and adrenaline ain't gonna help with that at all.
2.  Don't close your eyes. Although I do this to teleport and change the scene, when I first tried, I immediately woke up. 
3.  This is more of a do than a don't, but try to observe all the senses, not just what your seeing.
4.  Don't have sex. This will get you reallllly excited.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Don't lie down and take a nap.

----------


## Puffin

^ What he said. Never close your eyes, dream spin too fast, lie down...

----------


## XxMetalxz

> ^ What he said. Never close your eyes, dream spin too fast, lie down...



wish had heard this earlier in my first lucid dream i started dream spinning to stay in and it woke me up i guess i was going too fast  :Oh noes:

----------


## Philosopher8659

I have had full blown temper tantrums in a lucid dream. That is not what causes exits. 

Many times, when a lucid experience ends, it is not because of the dreamer, but because of the "dream guide"--a decision out of the dreamers hands.

Sometimes it is a simple EOT (end of transmission) because it is time to reflect on meaning.

Since each psyche is distinct, it is not the material, or one's reaction to it. Some people will be allowed to do things others will not. One cannot second guess the "dream guide"--or again, the teacher. Each experience is for the dreamer.

----------


## Crow360

> 2.  Don't close your eyes.



I have closed my eyes before while lucid, I didn't wake up, and it didn't help me either...

----------


## Puffin

> wish had heard this earlier in my first lucid dream i started dream spinning to stay in and it woke me up i guess i was going too fast



You should still be able to pay attention to what's going on around you, as you now know going too fast will streak your surroundings and muddle everything up.  :tongue2:  Not that I've never done that either, though.

----------


## Elucive

Don't lose lucidity, lol.

----------


## DeathBeNotProud

thnx fopr the tip

----------


## Blacklight

Don't look in mirrors. If you do you usually see something that will make you fear insanely, immensely and even infinitely for no good reason. Avoid them. Do it if you must, but don't if you won't.
Also don't rage excessively. If you do you'll fall into what I tend to call berzerk state. You can feel the rage pulsing through you, intertwining with every fiber of your existence. You no longer care for anything but the desire to make someone bear the full brunt of that rage and fist punch them to oblivion.
Try to stay calm. Also regarding mirrors - going through them allegedly does wonders. Teleport etc.

----------

